# Cão ou Cachorro?



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente

Hoje tenho uma nova dúvida

Há alguma diferença entre cão e cachorro?

Por exemplo neste vídeo eu ouço as duas palavras, porém penso que cão é mais formal né?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPUJ1p9FaUI


----------



## Carfer

No português de Portugal '_cachorro_' é um cão de poucos meses.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Em Pt-Br não há diferença. O cachorro novinho é filhote. E *cão *pode ser sinônimo do *demônio.*


----------



## Ignacio_arg

Carfer said:


> No português de Portugal '_cachorro_' é um cão de poucos meses.


*O mesmo em espanhol rsrs*



WhoSoyEu said:


> Em Pt-Br não há diferença. O cachorro novinho é filhote. E *cão *pode ser sinônimo do *demônio.*


*Ah ok, obrigado!*


----------



## Istriano

Por ser um sinônimo de _diabo_, a palavra _cão _se evita na maior parte do Brasil (embora a usem na cidade de São Paulo, mesmo nas situações informais).
''Parece que o moleque tinha parte com o cão''.

Mesmo assim, nos contextos científicos, tipo aula de biologia se usa _cão _(e não _cachorro_) bem como se usa _camundongo _(e não _ratinho_).
A palavra _cadela _se usa sem ressalvas, pois, normalmente, não significa diaba. 

Existem muitas expressões com as duas palavras:

''Vida de cão é chato pra cachorro'' (Kid Abelha)
=a vida difícil é muito chata

_Cão _no Brasil é quase como _gozar _no Brasil / _acabar _na Argentina. Normalmente a gente prefer dizer _cachorro _para o animal, e _curtir _para gozar (visto que gozar normalmente significa ''atingir um orgasmo'') bem como na Argentina se diz _terminar _(em vez de _acabar _que significa ''atingir um orgasmo'' lá). Por causa de uma acepção peculiar da palavra, as demais ''sofrem'' e acabam se evitando na língua falada. Fazer o quê?

Mesmo assim, o caso de _cão _não é tão problemático como seria o uso da palavra _rapariga _em Salvador ou _coger _em Buenos Aires.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Ignacio_arg said:


> *O mesmo em espanhol rsrs*
> 
> Em espanhol seria "*perro*" por "*cão*" e "*perrito*" por "*cachorro*"?


----------



## Istriano

Na Colômbia se evita o uso da palavra _cachorro _(para um _perrito_) visto que cachorro significa 'maluco, louco'.
Shakira quase morreu de rir em uma entrevista no Brasil por causa dessa palavra.


----------



## Fanaya

SãoEnrique said:


> Em espanhol seria "*perro*" por "*cão*" e "*perrito*" por "*cachorro*"?



'_Cachorro_' na Espanha, como em Portugal, é um cão jovem. '_Perrito_' é um termo mais vago, pois pode ser tanto um cão pequeno, embora seja velho, como um cão de poucos meses (e portanto pequeno). Enfim, como do costume, o sufixo '-_ito_' põe mais ênfase no tamanho do que na idade.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

E "cadela", embora não signifique "diaba", tem sentido pejorativo se dirigida a uma mulher.


----------



## Alentugano

WhoSoyEu said:


> E "cadela", embora não signifique "diaba", tem sentido pejorativo se dirigida a uma mulher.


 Também em Portugal!  Outras palavras usadas com esse sentido são *cabra* e *vaca* (muito ofensivas para a mulher, especialmente _*vaca*_, acho eu).
Quanto a cão, aqui também pode ter sentido pejorativo, tudo depende do contexto. Não costumamos é associar a palavra ao capeta, pelo menos não diretamente, como no Brasil.
_Tenho uma vida de cão! _significa que tenho uma vida difícil, complicada_.
Toda a gente sabe que ele é um cão! _Significa que toda a gente sabe que ele é uma pessoa de mau feitio, desagradável, uma má pessoa.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Fanaya said:


> '_Cachorro_' na Espanha, como em Portugal, é um cão jovem. '_Perrito_' é um termo mais vago, pois pode ser tanto um cão pequeno, embora seja velho, como um cão de poucos meses (e portanto pequeno). Enfim, como do costume, o sufixo '-_ito_' põe mais ênfase no tamanho do que na idade.



¿Entonces Fanaya, cómo dirías en español un "perro joven" (de pocos meses)? ¿"Cachorro" funciona?

Gracias


----------



## Fanaya

SãoEnrique said:


> ¿Entonces Fanaya, cómo dirías en español un "perro joven" (de pocos meses)? ¿"Cachorro" funciona?
> 
> Gracias



Eso es, un cachorro


----------



## Ignacio_arg

SãoEnrique said:


> Ignacio_arg said:
> 
> 
> 
> *O mesmo em espanhol rsrs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em espanhol seria "*perro*" por "*cão*" e "*perrito*" por "*cachorro*"?
Click to expand...

*No, "perrito" se refiere a un perro pequeño, no importa la edad

Cachorro es un perro de pocos meses en Argentina y creo que en la mayoría de los países hispanos.

Saludos*


----------



## Istriano

Cachorrinho é um cachorro pequeno, não importanto a idade do bicho.


----------



## pelus

Por aqui, algunas veces : *pichicho* .


----------



## Ignacio_arg

pelus said:


> Por aqui, algunas veces : *pichicho* .


*Es cierto jeje*


----------



## Istriano

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Es cierto jeje*



¡Qué lindo! 
Pichichos y mininos


----------



## ploja

Según mi expereincia y según verifico en el diccionario, en sentido general, "*cachorro*" significa perro joven (equivalente idéntico en español a cachorro), mientras que "*cão*" ya sería un perro adulto  (equivalente en español a perro) .

Sin embargo, en Brasil (y al parecer igualmente en Madeira), se utiliza "cachorro" también para perro grande (yo vivo en Brasil y nunca he escuchado _cão_, solo _cachorro _para referirse a los perros).

¿Entonces cómo le dicen a un perrito joven en Brasil y Madeira? Creo que he escuchado *filhote*, esto último por favor deben verificarlo con alguien más sabido del tema.

*ca·chor·ro* |ô|
(origem duvidosa)
_substantivo masculino_
*1. Cão com menos de seis meses; cão jovem*.


*2. [Brasil, Portugal: Madeira]  Cão adulto.*


"cachorro", in Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [em linha], 2008-2013, Significado / definição de cachorro no Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [consultado em 28-07-2018].

*fi·lho·te*
(_filho + -ote_)
_substantivo masculino_
1. Aquele que é natural de uma localidade.
2. Filho pequeno.
*3. Cria de animal.*
4. [Brasil]  Indivíduo favorecido pelo nepotismo.

Feminino: filhota.

"filhote", in Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [em linha], 2008-2013, Significado / definição de filhote no Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [consultado em 28-07-2018].


----------



## jazyk

Cão não se usa tanto no Brasil, mas você já deve ter visto Cuidado, cão grande/bravo! ou na embalagem de ração para cães adultos, por exemplo: 
ração para cães adultos - Google Search:

O filhote de um cachorro também pode ser um cachorrinho. Filhote pode ser usado quando o contexto deixa claro que se trata desse animal, uma vez que filhote pode referir-se à cria de vários animais.


----------

